# I got a Steele saddle for a steal!



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

I like that saddle.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

:-oThat is a nice looking saddle!! Somebody took really good care of it - you got a deal, I'd say! It's already broken in and looks really comfy!
Congratulations! Hope it works for you and Red!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks y'all. I hope it works out. My boy has ugly white marks on his back now that I will be eternally sorry for. Sigh.....he wasn't swishing that tail when I rode with this but we only rode for about 5 minutes up and down. It is and has been raining every since I bought it so I haven't had time to try it.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

You Thief :lol::lol:
.
.
.
.
.
.

Very Nice Saddle


.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> You Thief :lol::lol:
> .
> .
> .
> ...



LOL it is about time something good happened for my boy, Kevin!! I might go riding this afternoon. I need to go buy a coat - I don't even own one as it is rarely cold here - but I am a sissy and riding in the cold is not for me.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

if you dont like it, i will give you what you paid for it...but i really dont think its an old timer...looks more like a classic...

Nate


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

hccumminssmoke said:


> if you dont like it, i will give you what you paid for it...but i really dont think its an old timer...looks more like a classic...
> 
> Nate


Oldtimer is a term for a ranch saddle. Old Time Ranch Western Saddles


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Kentucky said:


> Oldtimer is a term for a ranch saddle. Old Time Ranch Western Saddles


might be but old timer is also a model of Steel Saddles, in company to a 'Plantation', 'Slick Fork', 'Classic', 'Frontier', 'Mountianier', 'Trail Boss' and 'Outlaw' 

Old Timer:










the only reason i say that is b/c the one she bought sits lower in the front end, like that classic, regardless 500 is a steal of a deal on a steele saddle, and comfort

Nate


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok...it is not working out for me. It is a little wide in the twist for me and I can't seem to find a good rhythm in it. I like more pommels than this saddle has and so it is for sale. I would like what I have in it. I paid $500 and ran out $120 worth of gas chasing it down! So if I can get $620 I will be a happy camper!

I just bought Red an Aussie Saddle. The Billy Cook saddle is being replaced by Billy Cook, thank God. So by early January he should have 2 brand new saddles. I would still like to get a Steele with pommels - LOL I have become a tack collecting nut. My new found trail riding cousin said she can tell we are related - she is a tack nut too! I had become good friends with a girl on trail rides - turns out we are 2nd cousins I know her dad really well and her sister - just had never met her! Never know who you are going to meet on a trail ride!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

What size is the seat and tree on it?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I believe the seat is Steele's large. It is about 18". My Billy Cook is a 16" western and this saddle fits me. As far as the tree, I don't know. I would have to ask Fred at Steele!


----------



## angnadon (Dec 25, 2009)

If saddle does not work contact me at 502-706-0044 I would be interested.....did you but off craigslist from someone in New Iberia or something like that?

I will give you what you paid for it plus shipping.




QOS said:


> I have been having major saddle issues with my Billy Cook Trail 1546 saddle. I sent it back to BC to evaluate after it left marks the size of the saddle bars on my geldings back. I shipped it to them 3 weeks ago today and they have had it since the following Wednesday and still no word from them on it.
> 
> I have looked at a bazillion saddles trying to find something that will fit Red.
> A stable mate has a Steele and I tried it on Red one day. I found this Steele saddle on line this week and drove 2.5 hours to try it on my boy. :lol: I am sure Red thought "you hauled me this far to ride 10 minutes?:evil:" He is a good boy about hauling though. I asked some people on line what they thought about the fit and then bought it. I went and picked it up today. It is a 9 year old Steele Old Timer and I got it for $500 and that included a neoprene girth, leather breast straps and a Fabri-Tech gel pad.
> ...


----------



## angnadon (Dec 25, 2009)

will give you what you paid for it plus will pay shipping to Kentucky....just call me at 502-706-0044or e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have decided to keep the saddle and at least ride it on one ride up at Ebenezer Park. I have only rode in it 1 hour so I guess I am not giving myself enough time to get used to the difference of the saddle's feel compared to my Billy Cook. My stable mate has a Steele and loves it. I only have $610 invested so I can hang with that. I will have 3 saddles for Red - a Billy Cook Western, a Steele and a Wizzard Poley. He will be a spoiled boy. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## angnadon (Dec 25, 2009)

If it does not work out please save my nimber and email...will but it at anytime....looking for one for my son....thanks.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I will. We are hoping to ride next weekend but it is iffy now. My darling horse colicked today and is at the vets. :-(


----------



## angnadon (Dec 25, 2009)

That bites.....hope he is ok....


----------



## angnadon (Dec 25, 2009)

any luck riding saddle? Howm is it working for you? Still interested if it does not workout...Thanks..Don @ 502-706-0044


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I rode in it the other day and find it a comfortable saddle but it seems a little wide to my pelvic bones. Someone suggested raising or lowering the stirrups so I am going to try that. 

The weather has been so nasty I haven't been able to ride or when the weather was ok I was up to my elbows in powdered sugar and cake....I am a professional cake decorator and since cake pays for horses and saddles I can't turn it down! 

I recently purchased an Aussie Saddle and haven't been able to use that either! Red's Billy Cook saddle is being replaced by Billy Cook, thank God, and it should be sent back to me in a week or so. 

We are planning on going to Ebenenzer Park the first weekend in February, weather permitting and I will try to ride in all three saddles. We are planning on going back to the park on February 20, too, so hopefully I will get to use the saddles and see which ones I want to keep!


----------



## angnadon (Dec 25, 2009)

we have several of the Steele saddles and love them, but I have found that they fit a man better than a women in many cases....If you don't like it after riding it jut get in touch with us. In the mean time please check out our web page at www.horseheavenfarm.com and let us know what you think. Happy trails.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful horses! If I wasn't so in love with Red I would want a Kentucky or Rocky Mountain Horse. They are simply stunning!


----------



## angnadon (Dec 25, 2009)

have you decided to keep the Steele saddle? would still be interested. thanks


----------

